# Flash to Pass



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Another topic I am trying to settle with a friend.

Is it okay to "Flash to pass" in Massachusetts. 

If there is someone in the FAR left lane going say 60 MPH and you want to go 65 is there a law against FLASH TO PASS?

I tried GOOGLE and got nowhere. 

any help is appreciated.


Greg


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

GMACK24";p="63526 said:


> Another topic I am trying to settle with a friend.
> 
> Is it okay to "Flash to pass" in Massachusetts.
> 
> ...


It's not listed under the MGL, but rather the Code of Massachusetts Regulations (mostly civil motor vehicle infractions).

Under 540CMR22.05, failure to dim headlights is a $35 fine for first offense, $75 for a second offense, and $150 for the third offense.

http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/cmviassess.pdf


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The flash to pass is an old trucker courtsy that was done befor the CB radio came about.
After passing the courtsy was to flash your marker lights as a thank you.
I don't know of any of the states that have it as a
law.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Flash to pass eh? Is that like old school WAAF Opie &amp; Anthony's "Whip 'em Out Wednesday"? WOW was fun back in the day.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

HousingCop";p="63612 said:


> Flash to pass eh? Is that like old school WAAF Opie & Anthony's "Whip 'em Out Wednesday"? WOW was fun back in the day.


Don't forget FreeNP. 8)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You need take-down lights or a spotlight to flash as demonstrated by the staties. :lol:

There really needs to be more education on the "Highway rules" passing vs. travel lanes.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

You can always be flashed to passs on wednesdays care of WOW from Opie&amp;Anthony Live weekday mornings 7-11 on XM 202.

Scott :rock:


----------



## rivercity (Nov 8, 2004)

When I bought my Chevy Trailblazer in January, I looked through the owner's manual. There is a mention of the "flash to pass" in there where you flick the high beams, "requesting" to pass the vehicle ahead... nothing about its legality...


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

My uncle lives in Maryland and they have a law out there that if you are in the highspeed lane and want to pass someone going below the limit you can flash them. If you flash them and they do not pull over you can be fined $25. I want that law here


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

FRPDConstable";p="64355 said:


> My uncle lives in Maryland and they have a law out there that if you are in the highspeed lane and want to pass someone going below the limit you can flash them. If you flash them and they do not pull over you can be fined $25. I want that law here


That doesn't make any sense... you mean THEY can be fined right? I think thats a dumb law... it would just end up getting abused. Someone would be going 75 in the left lane and then the clown who wants to drive 90 would tailgate flashing their lights thinking its ok. The only time I flash my high beams is to let someone go, otherwise its just another form of aggresive driving.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

> That doesn't make any sense... you mean THEY can be fined right? I think thats a dumb law... it would just end up getting abused. Someone would be going 75 in the left lane and then the clown who wants to drive 90 would tailgate flashing their lights thinking its ok. The only time I flash my high beams is to let someone go, otherwise its just another form of aggresive driving.


The law only applies if the person in the high speed lane is going under the speed limit. If they are you can flash then and if they do not move they will get a ticket.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> The law only applies if the person in the high speed lane is going under the speed limit. If they are you can flash then and if they do not move they will get a ticket.


If they're _UNDER_ the speed limit?!?! On a highway? Who does the speed limit? If you did 55 on the pike you'd get rear ended and killed for going too slow :shock: But a Trooper could get a double whammy with a law like that, 1st gig the guy that doesn't move out of the passing lane, then 2nd gig the guy passing for speeding. :lol:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Why did I think you were talking about this kind of "flash"?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Damn you Fuzz, I lost 3 hours reading your post.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

There goes my radar assignment FUZZ, lost an hour. :lol:

P.S. Is that your girl? :mrgreen:


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

BACK TO WORK 809! I'M DOCKING YOU THE HOUR AND GET YOUR OWN UNIFORM CLEANED THIS WEEK!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

chief801";p="64779 said:


> BACK TO WORK 809! I'M DOCKING YOU THE HOUR AND GET YOUR OWN UNIFORM CLEANED THIS WEEK!


 BUSTED :L:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I know this is an old thread and I hate to bring it back up.
but a friend of mine got pulled over for "Flashing to pass" he got a written warning for it.
The trooper said the correct way to get someone who is driving slow out of the high speed lane is turn your headlights off. and then turn them back on. and only do it once.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Think about it, on most highways unless it 3am, there's is ALWAYS on coming traffic. The mere flashing of high beams would result in blinding traffic on the other side and also endangers the lives of oncoming traffic. STUPID thing to do at night.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"flash to pass" is internationalese for "get the eff out of the way". It is not illegal in MA. I do not care how fast you are going in the passing lane: if someone is going faster, GET OUT OF THE WAY. What's it to you? No skin off your nose. If you want to control a citizens speed, take the test, get on the job and write tickets. Now, if you are a lemming or a cop not in his jurisdiction, STFU. It's none of your business.

Speed does not kill. Stupidity does. "Road Rage", so-called, happens when one citizen blocks another: GET OUT OF THE IDIOTS WAY! Chances are he'll get bagged somewhere down the line, and if not, IT DOES NOT EFFECT YOU! It is none of your business.

Now, as far as "flashing lights" being forbidden, as Wolfie suggests ("alternating lights"): I don't believe that was the intent of the law, I think it meant wig-wags. I would not want to go to court claiming a violation of that statute for flashing high beams. Secondly, I believe the statute addressing "dimming" ones headlamps says something to the effect of "when approaching" other vehicles. If you are approaching other traffic from behind DIM THE LIGHTS. If I'm wrong on the wording, I'll trust you'll correct me: I don't have a MV&T book at hand...that is just my recollection.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And what if you "just go around them" on the right (I presume there are no lanes to the left)? It has been my experience that the lemming does not know if there are any vehicles around them...they are absorbed in the details of their lives, which usually does not include the rest of us. So you make your move to overtake on the right: the lemming, having seen your "flash", has a several second delay and moves to the right as you are passing. You are involved in a collision. Legalities and who's "right/wrong" aside, you are still in a collision. Personally, I have no time to be in a collision, with a lemming or non-lemming.

Everyone here who has had EVOC training should know the dangers of overtaking on the right. However, the current deluge of "chase videos" shows that police training may not be adequate to prevent PO's from doing stupid things while "following" a scumbag that refuses to stop. Yep, the scumbag jumped the curb and drove through the citizens yard to "cut the corner"...and the cop followed right behind him...sorry, off topic, but you get the idea.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Thought he was refering to "mooning" the car your passing....:moon:


----------

